# Vacation



## fivebk (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife and I went to Branson Missouri this year. On our way there we visited several wineries, 




































































We also saw alot of beautiful scenery





























































And a fountain show at Branson Landing















We had a great time !!!! just kicked back and relaxed


BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful! 

How were the wines? Did you see any shows?


You clean up nice Bob!


----------



## fivebk (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike, There were some really nice wines and then......how do I put it...... there were others. One thing I really looked forward to was trying the Nortons. I did not find a Norton that I liked





People will think we were crazy, but we only went to one showDixie StampedeAfter last year and untill July of this year things had been rather stressful. We basically went for a change in scenery and to kick back and relax.

I DO CLEAN UP RATHER GOOD!!!!!!!!

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2010)

We call those others "steak marinade" or "cooking wine"....

Those are what that spit bucket is for!


----------



## vcasey (Oct 28, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> We call those others "steak marinade" or "cooking wine"....
> 
> 
> 
> Those are what that spit bucket is for!



I just call them fertilizer! 

Pepper wines and meads are great for sipping when the weather turns cooler. Notice I did not say cold - I live in Florida and cold is just wrong.

And last year doesn't count, it was just wrong!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought you said a few wineries? Must of been close to 10 of them. That must have been fun! Did you bring your chair and glass holders to sit and enjoy your wine in? I'm about ready for some kind of vacation................. Maybe I will just sit in the winery and watch them all age like Al does.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Looked like a lot of fun. Nice pictures. I would like to go there sometime.


----------



## fivebk (Oct 28, 2010)

Rich I should have, but then again some places had alot of rocks. Might have been kind of hard pushing those sticks in.

BOB


----------

